# MES-DEA TIM 600 Tunning



## jskwigy (Oct 6, 2009)

If anyone has some info on how to tune one of these for performance and such I would appreciate it. This weekend I plan to start to play with the parameters. 

Our vehicle is up and running, it is an open wheel design weighing in at 1k lbs. We are running an MES-DEA 200-250 motor with it.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,
I was wondering if you got the TIM600 to work properly? We are in the middle of trying to do the C41 setup test to check the motor phases with no luck. 
Our motor draws about 400A during the test with a large squeeling noise

If you could get me any pointers on the setup of this inverter it would be greatly appreciated! We have an electric car competition in a few days and still cant get the thing to work!

Stefan


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

THe TIM600 PC Software has a Display and a Monitor function.

The display has a realtime chart of 3 selected variables like Bus Voltage or Motor Current. But this is slow sample rate.

The Monitor feature is like a two channel scope. with 2000 sample points with pre and post trigger range. of two variables.

Does someone know how to enable and use this feature. The software manual has two lines saying this feature allows MESDEA technician to monitor controller variables.



> Page 36 §4.2.7 This page is used by MES-DEA for analyse and recorder particolar customer problem, we can save two signal
> when happen a particular state.


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

Also there is a JOG fucntion. 

Has anyone had success using this feature.

Rather than using the throttle, the controller can set a jog speed to run the motor at a set RPM using the RAMP parameters.

Just wonting to know whether it is worth trying to learn this feature.


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

The inverter was able to get the C41 and C42 motor tune tests completed once we got the correctish Voltage and Frequency nominal motor ratings correct for a V/Hz of 0.6 for the motor being used. The Motor is also a 4 pole.

I have added a more detailed explaination of what happened here: http://www.aeva.asn.au/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=2377&PID=30152#30152

If you have any question I try to answer them from how we sorted out the TIM600 Motor coontroller. But its far from running properly yet. But its very close.


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

The 7.2 Version is hard to find on the web

Here is an appended manual for TIM600 http://www.docstoc.com/docs/66919358...App-ENG-PARAMS


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I will say again every time we thought there was a problem was with the inverter is was something we had missed; now you have an inverter that has blown several IGBTs I would not trust that everything in the unit is working properly after it blew one IGBT. If you have a known good unit I would follow the manual step by step and try not to assume there is anything wrong. The TIMs is design to be used in a production automobile and therefore very robust if used properly. Our inverter has pulled well over 500 amps during acceleration testing. The inverter has built in capacitor depletion circuitry when the buss voltage is disconnected while a gear is enabled the dc bus is bled off faster than you can measure with a stop watch. I am not a big fan of the TIMs manual, but this inverter has proven its self to me, to do exactly what it is designed to do. Maybe your team has more knowledge than I do, but that might be causing you to do things I wouldn’t attempt. The dc buss fuse should blow before a IGBT blows.


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

I think your spot on Nathan.

Its the frustrating thing that if the motor is not spec'd correctly then how will the controller hanle it.

The IGBT's are listed on the web for around $300 each so it'll be $1000 bucks to replace all three.

If we could get the motor parameters that another working system operates with using the same EV-E motor (M2-AC30xxxxxx) then we could check what is different.

I'm sure there will be slight differences due to manufacturing toloerances on the motor but also the circuit from the battery to the motor in the car will play a role too.

The FUSEs have popped due the the IGBT shorting internally.

The last test was with a fresh inverter that had come straight out of another working car.

The Motor parameters where changed to suit the EV-E motor not the MES-DEA motor that was in the car it came from.

The fresh TIM600 passed the C41 and C42 tests with just the motor.
And it also passed the C42 test with the chain attached driving the rear axle but no wheels. The wheels are very light for the SAE cart race so no big deal not having them on.

The test was done with MAX RPM set to 3000RPM so the test pulls to 80% of that.

It did the whole test, all parts and the prompted that it passed C42.

But the later we fond the IGBT blew.

So I thought that at the end of the test it prompts something like "C42-Complt" but the motor is still spinning and that very last idle down caused a spike on the DC bus that blew the 3rd IGBT' (last one away from the terminals -W) . Very frustrating when you have been up all night the day before the race trying to get it going. Thinking all is okay and getting to the race and finding it is stuffed.

The Power Fault alarm looks like its related to detecting faulty IGBT.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Ken 7¢


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi!

I am new here, loggin in from Germany, Munich. I have an issue with my MES-DEA TIM 400 and wonder, if any of you has the software to connect to the TIM?

The manufacturer of my car (a FIAT 500e) does no longer exist and now I have an issue and need to read the data (and set it) from my TIM 400.

So any hints reagrding where to download are greatly appreciated and will be rewarded with a beer at Munich Oktoberfest ;-)

Thank you so much!

Michael


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I will have to get with you after work today, and find the software.


----------



## licc (Aug 14, 2011)

I rewound my motor MES 200-250W for 25% less voltage. Who has the experience to auto-tuning motor to TIM 600 controller , how to make auto-tuning controller and not to kill it?
My e-car voltage is 250V DC. I have the software and connecting to a computer.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I have the interface software also but it is too larger to put into a post please contact me f you need it. 


Thank you,

Nathan


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi!

Wow thats cool! Already took the documents! Can you copy the software into a dropbox? I can open one and invite you. I would need your email for this, so if you want please send me a mail to da.doc at web.de

Or you go to www.wetransfer.com, take the free service (up to 2 GB!) and put it there for me and send the download invitation to the mail above. Its very easy!

Let me know how I can make this good!

Thank you soooo uncredible much!

Michael


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Forgot to ask: Can I connect to TIM with a normal DSUB 9 PIN to USB cable or do I do it with my Peak CAN-USB?

Thank you again!

Michael


----------



## licc (Aug 14, 2011)

I have sent TIM600 soft to you on e-mail.


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi licc,

thank you so much.... sorry to ask, can I trust it? Don't get me wrong, but nowadays there is so much faud and cybercrime around...

Michael


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I used serial for all the communication during configuration. Remember to save the parameters in both places so your changes stay after the power is turned off.


----------



## licc (Aug 14, 2011)

dadoc said:


> Hi licc,
> 
> thank you so much.... sorry to ask, can I trust it? Don't get me wrong, but nowadays there is so much faud and cybercrime around...
> 
> Michael


yes, it is real work. I use this soft more of 1 year.



Nathan219 said:


> I used serial for all the communication during configuration. Remember to save the parameters in both places so your changes stay after the power is turned off.


Do You know, how to correctly set the autounning parameters, so as not to burn the controller?


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi!

I will first only read the error memory, because my car is still running, but I get the error message "Inverter error A10" which means a very low voltage - but as my car still runs (on reduced mode) and charges I do not think that the battery is down.

I hope I have a sensor or software issue, maybe a corrupted eprom, and can reset the software and then go on.

I had some smelling (like melting cables) some weeks ago... so it also can be, that something in my TIM is broken.

My problem is, that we have no garages in Munich, that take my car for service - its a shame! So I have to do as much as I can myself. The closest repair is 200km away in Austria.

But now, as I have the software and will get the last missing cable on the weekend, I can finally read battery and TIM management and see, what it tells me.

May I come back to you, if I need more help?

Cheers and thank you so much already!

Michael


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi all!

I have now read my TIM and attach the data, I downloaded. Can anyone of you see any faulty things there? I don't - the error memory was empty...

So the faults sit in the BMS of my Zebra I think.... or am I wrong?

Cheers from Munich!

Michael


----------



## hhk (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Michael

We have a Peugeot Partner Venturi with the exact same problem.

We have the software to make the read out of the TIM module, and we are able to observe that the A10 fault only occures when we have small loads on the inverter, that is to say driving with speeds below 30-40 km/h and no acceleration.

We can read in the manual that the A10 fault is raised when the difference in voltage between the battery and the inverter is to high.
This must be a protection of the connection between the battery and the inverter, so if the voltage drop over the conection is to high, the A10 error is raised.

We can observe that the voltage parameter D24 fluktuating vildely when the error occures.

We are quite sure that its a problem in the TIM 600, but we dont have anny idea how to correct the problem.


----------



## dadoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi hhk!

Hmmm kind of similar problem, but my voltage stays on a flat line, without your breaks. You image looks af it it was a loose contact - maybe just the "sensor", that picks up the voltage? I do not know if there is a real "sensor" but somehow the voltage must be reported to the software...

I am in contact with a few poeple here in Germany and it is quite amazing, what I get on hints.... one said, the end resistor of my CAN bus is defect - the other said, the battery is broken - the next said, the display is gone... all of them had my data, at least two of them are professionally working with electric cars! So I wonder who really knows something???

I have made some more measurements - I attach the link to download here so if any of you can read the data and has time and is in the mood to help me, you make me a happy man!

My problem still is: No data about the battery on the display any more, no recuperation, occasionally Inverter Alarm A10, which means to low voltage on the DC bus. If I get the alarm, the car stops, then I turn it of and on and it operates normal. Bevore all of that came up, I had some light smelling of melting cable every now and then.

Here are my measurements: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8b6ef8a7j8pl4zv/Messungen_Fiat_MRuhe_20160307.zip?dl=0

Cheers to all of you!

Michael


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a loose connection can you open the contactor to see if it gives a similar graph? The image looks like current was available with no buss voltage which is weird if true.


----------



## GerhardK (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi
I have another Problem with my Fiat 500 elektro (TIM 400). After one year no operating and no charging, i try to bring the battery to live again...
but in the moment i got an battery damaged error...

Is it possible to get the PC Software here to get a better error description?

THX
Gerhard


----------



## cocoyof (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello i have a TIM400 , i need the software for configuring, also, i got the message insulation error, somebody can help?

Thanks!


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 23, 2012)

Why you need software if you have got the insulation error? This error happens when the electrolyte from the battery damaged the insulation. You have to open the battery.

Inviato dal mio D2305 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rus2386 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi can you send me TIM600 soft to? hier ist me email [email protected]
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## rus2386 (Mar 7, 2018)

licc said:


> I have sent TIM600 soft to you on e-mail.


 Hi i Need the soft TIM600, can you send me the soft TIM600? Do you have soft for the Battery?
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## CoanF (Oct 23, 2018)

licc said:


> I have sent TIM600 soft to you on e-mail.


Hello, could you send it to my e-mail as well? I can't connect my inverter through serial, through CAN I receive some messages, but serial not a thing. Do you have any idea why? I'm using a ACER LAPTOP with a RS232 to USB converter, with driver CH340


----------



## abmcomp (Aug 19, 2008)

Also interested in this software if anyone finds a copy!


----------



## serafino (Dec 4, 2018)

licc said:


> I have sent TIM600 soft to you on e-mail.


ok tim 600 exe grazie 
[email protected]


----------



## Charles Gibbs (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a Tim400 but can't get a connection with the software to tim, I have an ftdi dongle, it is a USB to serial converter can anyone help please? I just et a "connection error" message.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 23, 2012)

Charles Gibbs said:


> I have a Tim400 but can't get a connection with the software to tim, I have an ftdi dongle, it is a USB to serial converter can anyone help please? I just et a "connection error" message.



Try using an PL2303 chip based USB-to-RS232 cable. Try pressing CTRL+SHIFT+F1 or F2 for a hidden menu in the powertrain 1.0.1 software. This will allow you to select the length of the stop bit 1-2.


If you need help drop me a private message and I'll help you.


----------



## grostoto (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello

For our electric flyboard / jetovator project (aeroscoot on youtube), we bought an electric motor pack to replace current car engine (Peugeot 406 2.1td).

I am looking for the soft to set the TIM600. If anyone could send it to me or give me a link, I would be grateful. 

Thank you

Thomas


----------



## grostoto (Oct 23, 2019)

helllo

nobody have this soft please ?


----------



## grostoto (Oct 23, 2019)

hello

i search soft for MES-dea TIM600 please.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Hope this helps people!


----------



## grostoto (Oct 23, 2019)

thanks a lot.

how installe this ?

i have error message.


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi Nathan219, 

Thanks for providing the software! I can't install this on Windows 10, says the setup.exe file could not be found. Is there a chance it's corrupt?

Anyone else have a copy of the TIM software?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## leofalp (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I'm trying to communicate with one of this inverter: MES-DEA TIM400 for a old panda zebra.
I tried to connect to the inverter using a USB to Serial adapter by I'm non able to talk with the inverter.
I have collected some material(manuals, docs, software) in a folder that I make available to you: 
MES-DEA - Google Drive
Does anyone have any idea how I can do?

Thank you so much!
Leandro


----------



## Bartosz (20 d ago)

Witaj, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und entschuldige mich für die Fehler, ich suche Hilfe beim Starten des Elektroautos Fiat Panda E-volf von 2011 mit dem Mes-dea Tim 400-Controller, Li-Ion-Akku, Grüße


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cześć Bartosz, i witam na Forum !
Przetłumaczę twój niemiecki tekst po angielsku, który jest tu zwykle używany:

Hi Bartosz, and welcome to the Forum.
I will translate your German text into English, which is usually used here:

"Hello, I'm new in this Forum and apologise for any mistakes.
I am looking for help in starting a 2011 Fiat Panda with the MES-DEA TIM400 controller and Li-Ion batteries.
Greetings."

Is the 12v auxiliary battery in good condition? When was the traction battery last charged? Have you checked the voltages of these two batteries? Are there any fault codes or visible failure indicators?

There is useful information in Post #12 of this thread.


----------



## Bartosz (20 d ago)

dziekuje za rozmowe wiec od poczatku auto ktore kupilem autko w niemczech jest juz uszkodzone , sprawdzilem podstawowe rzeczy tzn napiecie na aku 12.80v prawie 14v po wlaczeniu stacyjki aku nadal pokazuje zasięg 50km, napięcie ok 300volt wszystko odpala normalnie pompka podciśnienia też nie ma żadnych błędów na desce rozdzielczej, bieg można wybrać, na desce rozdzielczej zapala się kontrolka Drive czyli gotowy do jazdy a auto nie reaguje, nie jeździ. Poprzedni właściciel podłączył sterownik do komputera diagnostycznego, wydrukował błąd A3 mam program diagnostyczny Mes-dea Tim 400 nie wiem w czym tkwi problem


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

I will translate:

"Thank you for the conversation. So from the beginning: I bought the car in Germany, already damaged.
I checked the basic things, i.e. the voltage on the battery is 12.80v, and almost 14v after switching on the ignition.
The traction battery still shows a range of 50km, the voltage is about 300 volts.
Everything starts normally, the vacuum pump also runs.
It has no errors on the dashboard. When the gear is selected, the Drive indicator lights up on the dashboard, i.e. ready to drive, but the car does not react, it does not drive.
The previous owner connected the Controller to a diagnostic computer, which shows error "A3".
I have the MES-DEA Tim 400 diagnostic program but I don't know what the problem is."

Apparently the code "A3" means Power Fault. I haven't any knowledge of this type of vehicle myself, so we'll have to wait for any Forum members who do know it to reply.


----------



## Bartosz (20 d ago)

Eddie49 said:


> Przetłumaczę:
> 
> „Dziękuję za rozmowę. A więc od początku: auto kupiłem w Niemczech, już uszkodzone.
> Sprawdziłem podstawowe rzeczy tj. napięcie na akumulatorze 12,80v, a po włączeniu zapłonu prawie 14v.
> ...


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

Searching for "MES-DEA error code" gives this result:








Mes-Dea TIM600 A3 Power Fault


Hi everybody, We are 2 students at the HAN-university in the Netherlands :D At this moment we are converting a Mitsubishi Colt. We are using 92x 60Ah LiFePO4 Cells in combination with a Siemens 1 PV5133-4WS20 W11 6-pole AC motor and an MES-DEA TIM600 motorcontroller. We installed all the...




www.diyelectriccar.com




If correct, this could be bad news - a defective IGBT !

If you have the knowledge and correct testgear and protective equipment ( Class 00 or higher HV gloves ), you could try following the troubleshooting hints in Post #2 of that thread:
- check the current taken by the Controller from the 12 battery when it is idle - 0.7A
- check that the supply from the HV battery is reaching the Controller

- remove the Controller and check the IGBT inside.
There should be a high voltage disconnect Service Plug or fuse, possibly orange, which must be removed to make the system safe first.


----------



## Bartosz (20 d ago)

ok moje pytanie jaki program mogę podłączyć do sterownika Tim 400 ? czy trzeba kasować błąd pamięci, aby sterownik?


----------



## Bartosz (20 d ago)

w tym problem że igbt został wymieniony na nowy i nic się nie zmieniło tylko błąd w systemie nie został skasowany bo nie mam żadnego programu diagnostycznego Mes-dea


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

Translation:

what program can be used to connect to the TIM400 Controller?
after repair, do error codes have to be cleared before the Controller will work?
the IGBT was replaced with a new one, but nothing has changed, maybe because the error was not cleared?

I don't know this system, but offer the following comments:

- sometimes errors can be cleared just by powering-off both the traction battery and the 12v battery

- administrative access to the Controller is by serial communication - RS232 - so you need an old PC with a COM port or a good USB-to-RS232 adapter

- posts #37 and #40 of this thread contain links to technical information and administration software

If the suggestion that error code A3 is due to a failed IGBT applies in this case, this can maybe be confirmed by checking the idle current from the 12v supply ( 0.7A as mentioned previously ), by inspecting the IGBT for signs of burning, and by testing the IGBT with a digital meter ( DVM ) set to Diode Test.

Additionally, please note that when IGBTs fail by short-circuit, they often conduct high voltages to the Gate driver circuits, causing damage there. Unless the gate driver circuits are repaired, there is a risk that a newly-installed IGBT will again be broken.


----------



## Bartosz (20 d ago)

został wymieniony igbt zasilający sekcję silnika W, wymieniona została również płyta sterująca igbt, skąd mogę pobrać program diagnostyczny??


----------



## Eddie49 (Dec 6, 2018)

Translation:

The IGBT supplying the "W" field winding of the motor has been replaced, and the IGBT control board has also been replaced. Where can I download the diagnostic program??

As I already said, the Controller administration software is linked in post #37. The folder is called powertrain.zip
However, that s/w provides setup and management of the Controller. I doubt if it helps much with diagnosis of electronic faults. Whatever methods were used when the circuit for the "W" winding was checked should also be applied to the "U" and "V" sections.

Translation:
Jak już powiedziałem, program do administracja Kontrolerem jest linkowane w Post #37. Folder nazywa się powertrain.zip
Ale ten program zapewnia tylko konfigurację i kierowania Kontrolerem. Wątpię, aby pomogło to w diagnostyce elektroniczne obwody. Jakiekolwiek metody byli zastosowano przy sprawdzaniu obwodu dla uzwojenia „W”, należy zastosować również do sekcji „U” i „V”.


----------

